# Mini-Linux welches (fast) nur RDP macht?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein kleines Minilinux, welches die folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen soll :

  * Es soll sich auf der kompletten Palette von Office-PC-Hardware installieren lassen.

  * Es sollte bei der Installation die Grafik erkennen und (weitgehend) automatisch konfigurieren

  * Es sollte einen RDP-Client haben

  * Es sollte einen VNC-Server haben, damit man im Fehlerfall sich mal drauf schalten kann

  * Es sollte per SSH erreichbar sein

Also im großen Ganzen eigentlich ein Knoppix mit einem Bruchteil an Funktionalität.

Gibts sowas fertig oder muss ich da was basteln? Bzw. inwieweit kann man ein Knoppix abspecken?

----------

## firefly

knoppix kann man recht gut abspecken, das stichwort ist Remastern

----------

## tazinblack

 *firefly wrote:*   

> knoppix kann man recht gut abspecken, das stichwort ist Remastern

 

Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich mir anschauen.

----------

## Wolle

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein kleines Minilinux, welches die folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen soll :

 

Ich verwende gern Slax. Läuft gut von USB-Sticks - Wahlweise mit oder ohne grafische Oberfläche. sshd ist vorhanden, RDP und VNC weiß ich nicht. Es gibt aber zusätzlich installierbare Software als Module, die man einfach mit auf den Stick laden kann. Dann sind sie immer dabei.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche ein kleines Minilinux, welches die folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen soll : 
> 
> Ich verwende gern Slax. Läuft gut von USB-Sticks - Wahlweise mit oder ohne grafische Oberfläche. sshd ist vorhanden, RDP und VNC weiß ich nicht. Es gibt aber zusätzlich installierbare Software als Module, die man einfach mit auf den Stick laden kann. Dann sind sie immer dabei.

 

Hey das ist ja super! Das ist ja ein Baukastensystem. Man klickt sich online seine Linuxkomponenten zusammen und lädt das als ISO-Image runter super!

Bin stark beeindruckt.

----------

